# Basic but effective single speed bike wanted



## HokkaHokka (13 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I commute 3 miles each way to work every day with a gradual uphill stretch on the way back.
I'm after a no frills single speed regular freewheel bike (not racer or bmx style type) that is comfortable and reliable and will not attract thieves when locked up outside the gym.
Under £300. (Cheaper though if possible)

I'm interested in the following so far:

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-courier-single-13

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/beatnik-2013-single-speed-road-bike-ec041520

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...kes/merlin-single-malt-single-speed-bike.html

http://www.pythonbikes.com/SingleSpeed_DUKE.html

Any thoughts or esperiences on the above options or alternative recommendations would be most welcome please!

Thanks in advance!

HH


----------



## BUR70N (13 Jun 2013)

The Python is fixed looking at the specs and the sizing is very interesting.

Merlin option does allow for mud guards and is a flip flop hub.

Jamis seems to fit the bill nicely in the black and has a good options for sizing and does seems to be nicely specced for the money.

Revolution Courier seems nice also and specced also well.

If it was my money I would go with the Jamis.


----------



## HokkaHokka (13 Jun 2013)

Thanks very much for the reply
Would you say that the Jamis is the best specced for the money?

I'm still interested in other viewpoints or suggestions though btw!

Thanks again
HH


----------



## HokkaHokka (13 Jun 2013)

Also, what about this:

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Raleigh-Fly...aign=Adwords&gclid=CJfOmP7Z4bcCFaXMtAodYjUA5w

Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2013)

@HokkaHokka why not just pick up a nice retro frame and build your own ?

its easy i have done 2 , learnt loads by doing them


----------



## HokkaHokka (13 Jun 2013)

I have a full time and a part time job and two kids age 4 and 5 - just don't have the time...


----------



## BUR70N (13 Jun 2013)

For the money and ease the James looked good for the money.

Another option would be to pop into WH Smiths and have a look at Urban Cyclist mag they have a review section with scores etc


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jun 2013)

they all look a little bit attractive to the thieving chavs to me.

Biggs makes a good point - he may even have something that fits the bill and be cheaper. at least you could spend the rest on the kids, double winner


----------



## BUR70N (13 Jun 2013)

True but old retro frames can be more appealing to the thieving hipster


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jun 2013)

BUR70N said:


> True but old retro frames can be more appealing to the thieving hipster


 
but the thieving hipster will hang around drinking expresso so you have a chance


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> they all look a little bit attractive to the thieving chavs to me.
> 
> Biggs makes a good point - he may even have something that fits the bill and be cheaper. at least you could spend the rest on the kids, double winner


 
@uphillstruggler that wasnt my aim .
@HokkaHokka i do actually have a single speed bike i would sell well under your budget and also have a couple of donor frames feel free to get in touch


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Jun 2013)

Biggs

Just thought I'd point hokka in your direction. Might be a better bet that eBay etc.


----------



## BUR70N (14 Jun 2013)

Here are 2 more to consider

Mango at www.mangobikes.co.uk and Raleigh but the latter didn't get a good review due to the brakes


----------



## HokkaHokka (14 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all of the really good feedback - I really appreciate it.

Biggs - Thanks for your input - what size is the bike that you are referring to? I'm not tall (176cm approx)
Bur7on - The mango does look good. Is there much to choose between the Mango and the Jamis?

I've also seen this as a cheaper option:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281121023467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's the catalogue:
http://einzig-bikes.com/einzig_katalog.pdf

It seems very cheap - steer clear?


Cheers!
HH


----------



## 3narf (15 Jun 2013)

If you want to avoid theft you need drop bars. Makes bikes unattractive to thieves...

I can't be bothered to read the specs but the python looks nice.


----------



## HokkaHokka (16 Jun 2013)

Thanks 3narf
Unfortunately, not over keen on drop bars - I quite like the look of bullhorns but will probably just go with risers.
Any other view on the above listed options or any other possibilities would still be helpful.
Will be looking at making a purchase over the next week if possible.
Thanks

HH


----------



## 3narf (16 Jun 2013)

I have flat bars with mountain bike bar ends, that setup suits me. Plus it was what I had lying about in the garage.

Have a look at my 'New Look' thread for a pic...


----------



## HokkaHokka (16 Jun 2013)

Hi

Just seen another cheaper option:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Viki...821&pid=100005&prg=7588&rk=4&sd=120995703652&

Do you think is likely to be a significantly worse bike than the Beatnik or others?

Thanks

HH


----------



## HokkaHokka (18 Jun 2013)

Hi

Thanks for all of the advice so far.
I'm very close to getting the Beatnik:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/beatnik-2013-single-speed-road-bike-ec041520

By the time I get mudguards fitted it's going to cost around £300. Which I know is cheap for a bike but still feels like a lot of money to me!

But before I commit, I just want to check if the following cheaper items come close in terms of quality:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281121023467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
or
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIKING-FI...03652?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item1c2be7eb64

Thanks again. I really appreciate your help.

HH


----------



## Ricki (10 Jul 2013)

Hi @HokkaHokka I have recently purchased a single speed with the same dilemma as yourself. I got told to avoid the Raleigh flyer as that was a bike I looked at. I've just ordered a 2013 schwinn cutter for 260 through a cycle to work scheme. You can pick one up online for around 300.
Searching online found this after first search 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...=mkwid__pcrid_20025555656_kword__match__plid_


----------



## Ricki (10 Jul 2013)

It says soiled but judging by the picture this is because they have changed to charge rims... Which I don't think is a bad thing


----------



## Ricki (10 Jul 2013)

Sorry if I left it too late have just checked the date of the thread :s


----------



## HokkaHokka (11 Jul 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the heads up!
It's a bit big for me. I'm only around 5'9
Thanks though


----------



## markmywords (14 Jul 2013)

If you can squeeze a few more pennies I'd go for a Fuji

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/track-21-2013-track-bike-ec041929

Aluminium frame, decent spec for your money, stiff and responsive.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2013)

HokkaHokka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just seen another cheaper option:
> 
> ...


 EBay is blocked but I have a Viking Road FX (the drop bar version). Its a very heavy bike but after 5000miles (since May/June2012) other than that I cant really fault it. I put clipless pedal on it to mitigate that in part but its still damm heavy and I like to think I'm a strong cyclist; certainly wouldn't reccomend it as a begginners bike.


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2013)

I really like the Merlin. Just trying to find out if the 59cm is big enough for me!!


----------



## HokkaHokka (2 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> I really like the Merlin. Just trying to find out if the 59cm is big enough for me!!



Did you ever get the Merlin - recently qualifiied for Cycle to work scheme so thinking about taking the plunge.

Thanks

HH


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Nov 2013)

The Merlin one looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2013)

HokkaHokka said:


> Did you ever get the Merlin - recently qualifiied for Cycle to work scheme so thinking about taking the plunge.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> HH


No they didn't have it in my size and had very little information about what they did have. I went for a Mango Bike instead


----------

